

Syrian Electronic Army Says It Published Forbes User Info - testrun
http://recode.net/2014/02/15/syrian-electronic-army-says-it-published-forbes-user-info/

======
diminoten
If they published it, where is it? Did I miss the link in the article?

I love the password analysis that comes out of these kinds of releases.

